#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-19
<Ahmuck> i need to move from one file system to another.  rsync is the best?
<Ahmuck> i've got a borked apt-get.  message is ==
<Ahmuck> Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Ahmuck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10912998
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-20
<HeatMzzr> I need two Linux Kernel Driver Developers in Austin for long term contract that pays 60-70 per hr... I can be reached at travis@seek2employ.com
<chiluk> HeatMzzr can you elaborate on which large company this work will be for?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-07-15
<rhernand> hi
<rhernand> got a quick question...
<rhernand> I recently relocated from San Jose, CA to San Antonio, TX
<rhernand> are there any ubuntu groups for San Antonio?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-07-14
<Meaux> Hi all
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-07-18
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-20
<tiwake> hmm, umpqua bank does not exist in texas it seems
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-19
<tiwake> doot
<tiwake> anyone awake?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-07-15
<guest93758> Hi, what's going on with #ubuntu-us-foo, everything is down but you guys?
<guest93758> (OK, I've only checked 5, but, hey...)
